# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment >  >  World of Warcraft

## SkinnyBill

Hi, just interested, but do any of you play WoW?]
---
Share your character stuff, ur probably all lv 80 but why not.
My main is lv 33 Dranei hunter. Im training up a mage tho...

----------


## Artelis

> Hi, just interested, but do any of you play WoW?]
> ---
> Share your character stuff, ur probably all lv 80 but why not.
> My main is lv 33 Dranei hunter. Im training up a mage tho...



Just warning - this isn't really the place for talk about WoW.  This is more for forum RPing.  You might ask a mod to move this to The Lounge.

----------


## no-Name

Or you can just, you know, post in the thread we already have about WoW.

----------


## Xedan

NOOOS, FOR THE HORDE. lvl 33 Orc Hunter, although I've sort of quit the game, just haven't suspended the account yet.

----------


## grasshoppa

dude its all about aion now

----------


## Xedan

Damn dude! I got a couple questions tho. Is this game free (if not how much does it cost), is it a computer game (because the fight sequences really look like that of a console game), and is it out yet? can't believe I'd never heard of this. ::shock::

----------


## Marvo

Level 80 hunter and level 80 priest, both got some of the best gear in the game before Icecrown Citadel. Quit some months ago  :tongue2:

----------


## Tyler

> Damn dude! I got a couple questions tho. Is this game free (if not how much does it cost), is it a computer game (because the fight sequences really look like that of a console game), and is it out yet? can't believe I'd never heard of this.



Same as WoW.
15 dollars a month.

----------


## Xedan

Any startup? and is it out yet?

----------


## grasshoppa

> Any startup? and is it out yet?



its been out for a few months...3-4 i think. 

You gotta buy the game, then you gotta pay a subscription jsut liek wow...you get a free month at the beginning toop

----------

